# Respect OpSec and CommSec in posts.



## evangilder (Feb 7, 2005)

This is a good idea for a forum topic, but I want to remind everyone to be aware of the commsec and opsec. In other words, let not put anything in here that could be used by the bad guys. 

I am sure most of you know this, just a gentle reminder.


----------



## Crazy (Feb 7, 2005)

Aye! That means you military lads! Mind your opsec and commsec! Nothing far outside what us uninformed civvies are allowed to know!

That being said, let's liven the place up a bit! A dead forum is a dull forum


----------



## Medvedya (Feb 7, 2005)

I thought since we have so many current and past servicemen from around the world here, and 'shop' talk is popular with everyone, it'd be good to have a dedicated place for it, instead of languishing in Off-Topic.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 16, 2005)

There are plenty of things that can be said but OPSEC needs to be used. Cyber Terror is a very true thing and that is where most of the bad guys get there info.


----------



## Erich (May 16, 2005)

I'll make a slight post: and maybe you are aware but my dealings with certain associates in high places keeps me from adding anything of my own past history here or elsewhere about military/ ? service

be careful as there are eyes watching everyone one of us here !


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 16, 2005)

Yeah, I knew my "What do you do..." thread was going nowhere for a reason. 
I might as well just delete the damn thing. I'll leave it for another couple of weeks. What the hell?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 17, 2005)

There is nothing wrong with a "What do you do" thread. Everyone that is in there should know what they can post and what they cant post.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 17, 2005)

Gee. Thanks for giving the other thread some meat guys. I'm touched.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 19, 2005)

Just for you!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 19, 2005)

When my clearances were deactivated I was warned that aside from prosecution, I would be subjected to a tax audit every year for the rest of my life if I divulged any classified information. As mom once said, "you better watch your "Ps" and "Qs." Boy I do!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 19, 2005)

well i can't see any harm in people saying "i'm in the RAF" or something like that, unless, that is, we're trying to deny the existence of the RAF or something liek that........


----------



## evangilder (May 19, 2005)

I can neither confirm nor deny the presence of the RAF anywhere in the world...No, wait, that was nuclear weapons, not the RAF!


----------



## plan_D (May 19, 2005)

I can neither confirm nor deny that the base a mile from my house used to have Avro Vulcans stationed there, and had several bunkers full of nuclear warheads ready to be loaded on to those Vulcans. 

Is it me or did I just give away a massive Cold War secret that was about as much as a secret as Churchill being fat was?

Just in case anyone gets scared about me actually giving away a secret, don't worry, it's an international airport now. Opened...on the 28th April...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 19, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> well i can't see any harm in people saying "i'm in the RAF" or something like that, unless, that is, we're trying to deny the existence of the RAF or something liek that........



Unless you are talking about the terrorist organization *R*ed *A*rmy *F*action!


----------



## Medvedya (May 19, 2005)

There's still all kinds of things in Britain which are huge, totaly visable, but officialy _do not exist._

For example near Bath there's a place called RAF Rudloe Manor in a place called Corsham. Complex of Nissen huts and Sixties office blocks surrounded by barbed wire fences. Here's the link to some information;

http://www.chocolatechipdesign.co.uk/nettleden/rafrudloe/index.shtml

Along with the warnings I'd add another - do NOT go up to the gates and ask the guards on duty "Is this where the huge nuclear bunker is?" 

They'll say that they don't know what on Earth you're talking about, and if you persist with it they'll get VERY gnarley with you VERY quickly! 

However, as you can see, everyone knows about it, and plenty of numpties have tried the above. If you're in the area don't copy 'em! You could find yourself in BIG trouble, and you won't get any further forward than when you started.


----------



## trackend (May 19, 2005)

The British are some times bloody hilarious at secrets at Kelvedon Hatch, Essex in the middle of a woods is a nuclear control bunker at the height of the cold war when the Cuban crisis loomed and the Kennedy and Khrushchev got as close as at any time to pressing the button 
every one in my town knew that this so called secret command centre existed either that or there was was one hell of a load of service personnel going for long walks in the middle of a forest.(dirty little devils)


----------



## Medvedya (May 19, 2005)

I've been there! It's fun! The best time to visit is mid week when it's quiet. Very spooky!


----------



## plan_D (May 19, 2005)

We do fail in some places with hiding such things. I don't think they ever wanted to hide the fact that RAF Finningley was a nuclear bomber base though.

I do know where there's a nuclear weapons storage site but I don't know whether it's still in use or not. It's quite remarkably well hidden, I only know about it now because they don't care about people knowing about it. It just looks like a field, with a few trees here and there. What gives it away though is a guardhouse with armed guards...

"Why are you guarding that field?" 

"Because the Queen likes it..."


----------



## Medvedya (May 19, 2005)

Yeah, if it's the one I'm thinking of, it's in either Berkshire or Wiltshire somewhere off the M4 - there's a sign with 'Work units only' by the turn off.


----------



## trackend (May 19, 2005)

Heres another secret I saw a Duxford today a piece of Sadams secret super gun disguised as an oil pipe all I can say is it must have been a bleeding huge pump to need a pipe this thick (what the hell was MI5 doing not recognising that this was a bit suspect)


----------



## Medvedya (May 19, 2005)

All for naught, as even if it had been set up, it would have stuck out like a whore in church on a satellite image.


----------



## evangilder (May 19, 2005)

That's one of the guns that Gerald Bull was developing, right?


----------



## Medvedya (May 20, 2005)

As far as I remember, it was a company called Matrix Churchill.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 22, 2005)

Where did the design come from originally, I know it was not Iraqs?


----------



## Medvedya (May 22, 2005)

One way or another people in the Coalition nations created it.

http://www.fas.org/nuke/guide/iraq/other/supergun.htm

What I can't understand is how Matrix Churchill honestly thought they'd get away with it, and how the Iraqis imagined that having built the gun, how they were going to hide it from the West - most notable the Israelis, who would simply launch an air strike to blow it up.


----------



## trackend (May 22, 2005)

evangilder said:


> That's one of the guns that Gerald Bull was developing, right?


thats right Evan not long after he got started on the project Mosad topped him he did a lot of development work using two navel 15inch guns linked end to end


----------



## HealzDevo (May 24, 2005)

It is difficult sometimes to decide what exactly is deadly equipment and what isn't. I can remember going to a website where they talked about keyring knives and all sorts of things.  The mundane can hide a deadly secret. Also if you look at most oil field pictures, the pipe pictured looks to be roughly the right size for use at a high-capacity oil-field. Also, the pieces were probably being shipped separately and in different lots. Guns can apparently be mail-order from certain websites. Although that is not something to be encouraged, it rather gets across the picture I am painting of dangerous or innocent object?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2005)

I just dont see how anyone could hide such a thing. It was quite obvious what it was. The other thing is WHY? There are so many better, more accurate, cheaper, and better concealable weapons out there.


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 1, 2005)

Saddam wanted a very, very big gun - maybe there was some kinda compensating thing going on there?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 1, 2005)

Must have been little penis syndrome.


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 1, 2005)

That's what I'm thinking - the bigger the gun.......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 1, 2005)

Well either way, he never got to use it.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 19, 2006)

He either had a mistress or was married but he had two sons, and has a couple of Daughters, so he did get his pee pee wet, thats something he should be thankfull for considering hes going to die


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2006)

And this thread is 18 months old...


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 19, 2006)

God I love this place.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 19, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> And this thread is 18 months old...



And updated it


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2006)

102first_hussars said:


> And updated it



Why??


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 19, 2006)

No idea why... Maybe hussars had an epifany or someting... Either way, its a dead thread...


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 21, 2006)

For me its still hard to tell if the threads are dead or not, the way the site used to be the first thing i could see was when the last post was made


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 21, 2006)

Look at the last posts date... Make sure under ur CP options that u have oldest post first check marked..


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 22, 2006)

okey dokey will do


----------



## Bill G. (Feb 20, 2009)

Since I have noticed a few on this board that are serving in harms way, so I am glad to see this as a "Sticky" on this board. It is a super reminder to us and them on what we shouldn't be typing! You never know if an aide to Osama is reading this great board!

Bill G.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 21, 2009)

Yep, that's why I posted it. I am pretty sure I was just a regular member at the time. They came up with a new section for modern and the first thing I thought of was CommSec and Opsec. It does have a tendency to get embedded in your brain after 4 years.


----------



## schwarzpanzer (Apr 10, 2010)

Reading this thread somehow reminded me of this:







Who was it who said something like "Theres no such thing as a military secret - once one has it, then everyone has it." ?


----------



## Colin1 (Apr 10, 2010)

schwarzpanzer said:


>


Yeah, well
it's actually in the other direction; we're not stupid y'know...


----------



## GregP (Nov 25, 2015)

Military secrets are the most fleeting of all. Tough to keep it under wraps when you USE it and someone lives to tell about it.

That was probably responsible for the quote from Aliens, "Nuke 'em from orbit and let God sort it out."


----------

